# Авиация > Матчасть >  Су-25Т/ТМ - история серий

## osipov

Высокие боевые характеристики двухместного учебного-боевого штурмовика Су-25УБ производившегося на авиазаводе в Улан-Удэ и положительный опыт боевого применения штурмовика Су-25 в Афганистане предложили конструкторам ОКБ Сухого создать на базе планера двухместного Су-25УБ универсальный всепогодный бронированный противотанковый штурмовик оснащенный новой авионикой. Способный действовать днем и ночью, в любых метеоусловиях, в зонах использования РЭБ и активного применения средств ПВО противника. Герметичная кабина пилота позволила поднять потолок полета нового штурмовика до 10000-12000 метров. 
Включение в состав вооружения управляемых ракет класса "Земля-Земля" , "Земля-РЛС" и всех видов неуправляемого оружия позволили штурмовику уничтожать любую бронетехнику , мосты , укрытия , средства ПВО , живую силу и даже корабли противника. Включение ракет Р-73 и Р-60 класса 
"Воздух-Воздух" наделили штурмовик необходимой самообороной.
Работы начались в начале 80-х годов и получили обозначение Т-8М и в 1983 году началось строительство первого опытного самолета получившего обозначение Су-25Т (противотанковый).На опытном производстве КБ начата постройка прототипа Т-8М-1 - первого экземпляра модификации Су-25Т - путем переделки недостроенного Т-8УБ, который создавался на базе планера Су-25 выпуска Тбилисского авиазавода. Из-за использования при строительстве Су-25Т задела по Су-25УБ строительство последнего было отложено. Сборка завершена в 1984 г. и в июне 1984 г. прототип перевезли в Раменское. Первый полет Т-8М-1 совершил в Раменском 17 августа 1984 г.,  пилот - А.Н.Исаков. 

*ММЗ им. П.О. Сухого*

№001  Т-8М-1  №01 (п/п 17.08.1984), первый прототип Су-25Т. Создан на опытном производстве ОКБ Сухого из недостроенного Су-25УБ планер которого был собран на базе планера серийного Су-25 производства ТАПО. Испытания в Жуковском. Переделан в первый прототип Су-39 по программе Т8-ТМ1 , ОКБ Сухого. Предположительно на хранении в ГЛИЦ.

№00    Т-8М-0  № нет (1985-1986), планер для статических испытаний.

№002  Т-8М-2  №02 (п/п 27.07.1985), второй летный прототип Су-25Т. Создан из задела планера Су-25УБ производства У-УАЗ.  По составу БРЭО близко подведен к исходному проекту.  Борт отличался отсутствием обтекателя контейнера системы ИК-помех "Сухогруз" в киле. Авария 14.07.1991 из-за разрыва мины на выходе из КМГУ.

№003  Т-8М-3  №03 (п/п 17.09.1986), третий летный прототип. Собран из задела Су-25УБ производства У-УАЗ. По составу БРЭО соответствует проекту. Предположительно на хранении в ГЛИЦ.

№004  Т-8М-4  №09 (п/п 03.10.1987) , четвертый прототип. ОКБ Сухого. В начале 90-х переделан в Су-39 по проекту Т-8ТМ-2. Предположительно на хранении в ГЛИЦ.

№???  Т-8М-5 № нет, планер для статических испытаний.

*ТАПО им. Дмитрова*


№25508601005  Т-8М-6  №04 (п/п 26.07.1990), Первый серийный Су-25Т производства ТАПО. Стал эталоном. Испытания в ГЛИЦ. №21. Предположительно на хранении там же.

№25508601007  Т-8М-7  № нет , статические испытания. (?) Существование такого не доказано. 

№25508601008  Т-8М-8  №08 (п/п 10.11.1990), ГЛИЦ , позже получил №81. Передан в 4 ЦБП. Участие в КТО на Северном Кавказе. Периодически использовался до середины 2000-х годов. Далее простой на стоянке в Липецке. Списан , разоружен и передан в парк "Патриот" в Кубинке в 2015 году. Покрашен на 2017 год. По состоянию на 2019 год в парке "Патриот" в качестве экспоната.

№25508601010  Т-8М-10 №10 (п/п 14.12.1990), ГЛИЦ , позже переделан в Су-25ТК и продан в Эфиопию. 2001 год в полете. 

№25508601011  Т-8М-11 №11 (п/п 08.01.1991), ГЛИЦ , позже переделан в Су-25ТК и продан в Эфиопию. 2001 год в полете.

№25508601013  Т-8М-13 №13 (п/п 12.04.1991), ГЛИЦ , позже получил №83. Передан в 4 ЦБП в 1990-е годы. Участник КТО на Северном Кавказе. Выведен из летной эксплуатации до 2008 года. Хранился в отстойнике 4 ЦБП. Списан и разоружен. В 2017-2018 годах установлен в качестве памятника в Крыму на полигоне Чауда.

№25508601014  Т-8М-14 №10 (п/п 12.04.1991),  ОКБ Сухого. В испытаниях не участвовал. Машина для демонстрации и продвижения на экспорт. Фарнборо-1992. Выведен из летной эксплуатации еще в 1995 году по акту. Стал донором для остальных машин. По состоянию на 2007 год остов   находился на стоянке ЛииДБ в Жуковском сильно разобранным. По состоянию на осень 2021 года находится в ЛИИДБ.

№25508601015  Т-8М-15 №15 (п/п 24.06.1991), ГЛИЦ , передан в 4 ЦБП, участие в КТО на Северном Кавказе.  позже получил №85. Выведен из летной эксплуатации до 2008 года. Списан и разоружен. Простой в липецком отстойнике. Передан в музей авиации в Энгельс в 2018 году и покрашен. 

№25508601016  Т-8М-16 №16 (п/п 19.09.1991), ГЛИЦ , позже получил №84.Летная эксплуатация завершилась до 2008 года. Списан и утилизирован до 2017 года. 

№25508601019  Т-8М-17 судьба не известна.

№25508601020 был заложен но не собран.

№25508601026 был заложен но не собран.

№25508601029 был заложен но не собран.

№25508601031 был заложен но не собран.

№25508888001 постсоветского производства , 1993 год. Переделан в Су-25УБ. ВВС Грузии.

№25508888004 (п/п 04.11.2002) переделан в Су-25УБ. ВВС Туркменистана №18.

№25508888005 (п/п 01.12.2002) переделан в Су-25УБ. ВВС Туркменистана №19.

№25508888007 (п/п 01.12.2002) переделан в Су-25УБ. ВВС Туркменистана №20.

№25508888008 (п/п 01.10.2003) переделан в Су-25УБ. ВВС Туркменистана №51.

№25508888009 (п/п 28.03.2004) переделан в Су-25УБ. ВВС Туркменистана №52.

№25508888014 переделан в Су-25УБ. ВВС Туркменистана №53.



Корректировка и дополнение продолжается!

*У-УАЗ*


№990101  №20 (п/п  15.08.1995) , Су-39 Т8-ТМ3. Предположительно на хранении в ГЛИЦ. 


№990102  №21 (а/п 18.03.1998),  Су-39  Т8-ТМ4. Проведение ГСИ в ГЛИЦ. Участник нескольких выставок. Участник МАКС-2005. Проведение испытаний РЛПК "Копье-25" и другого оборудования летчиками-испытателями ГЛИЦ. Работы не были закончены. Летная эксплуатация завершилась примерно в 2005 году и машину перегнали на хранение в ГЛИЦ. Летом 2006 года замечен там же на хранении. Предположительно там же. 



№990101  №23 , засечен на задворках У-УАЗ. Предположительно выпущен в конце 1990-х годов или начале 2000-х. По имеющимся сведениям не летал. По состоянию на 2011 год и на 2019 год находится на ЛИС авиазавода в Улан-Удэ. По состоянию на 2022 год предположительно там же.


*Всепогодный тактический ударный комплекс Су-25Т и Су-25ТМ (Эксп. Су-25ТК/Су-39 соответственно)*

*Обозначение ОКБ Сухого:* Т-8М/Т-8ТМ.
*Обозначение НАТО:*Frogfoot — «Лягушачья лапа».

Государственные испытания Су-25Т завершились в 1993 году , на вооружение машина принята в 1994. Однако серийное производство
в связи с распадом СССР не состоялось. ВВС России смогли получить очень ограниченное число Су-25Т. Порядка 6 машин производства ТАПО им. Дмитрова. Еще несколько машин принадлежали ОКБ Сухого и проходили различные испытания в ГЛИЦ и Жуковском. Машины Липецкого ЦБП принимали ограниченное участие в контртеррористической операции в Чечне совместно с обычными Су-25 применяли высокоточные вооружения.
Су-25Т Липецкого ЦБП принимали участие в различных учениях. Две машины были доработаны до уровня Су-25ТК и проданы в Эфиопию. 
Остальные 4 единицы (№81 , №83 , №84 и №85) прошли ремонт на 121 АРЗ в начале 2000-х и активно эксплутировались до 2008 года. Иногда случались инциденты (посадка с не выпущенной носовой опорой шасси борта №81 ). Часть оборудования не обеспечивала заданных характеристик , часть отказывала что раздражало военных. Часть вообще показалась излишней для машины такого класса. Далее простой на стоянке Липецкого ЦБП и списание. Три машины (№81 , №83 и №85) переданы в качестве музейных экспонатов, судьба еще одной (№84) остается неизвестной.
Усовершенствованная модификация Су-25Т способного несли БРЛС в подвесном контейнере и применять различные высокоточные вооружения по наземным и воздушным целям получила обозначение Су-25ТМ (Т-8ТМ) или известное экспортное Су-39. Машина в начале 90-х годов планировалась к выпуску на ТАПО им. Дмитрова где должна была стать приемником (с минимальным изменением и доработками БРЭО) выпускавшегося там Су-25Т. Однако независимость Грузии не позволила осуществить эти планы - производство машин на ТАПО стало невозможным из-за сложных отношений Грузии с Россией. Попытки создать межгосударственный концерн НПК "Штурмовики Сухого" не увенчались успехом. 
Авиационный завод в Улан-Удэ (У-УАЗ) выпускавший на то время учебно-боевой штурмовик Су-25УБ и палубный учебно-тренировочный самолет Су-25УТГ стал площадкой для осуществления мелкосерийного производства новой версии штурмовика - Су-25ТМ известного как Су-39. Из оставшегося производственного задела Су-25УБ/25УТГ завод в начале 90-х годов начал сборку первого Су-25ТМ получившего обозначение Т-8ТМ-3). Эта машина совершила первый полет 15 августа 1995 года после чего перелетела в ЛииДБ для проведения испытаний и доработок. Ее привлекали для аэродинамический испытаний с макетом подвешенной БРЛС "Копье-25". Далее зимой 1998 года был собран и второй прототип Су-25ТМ получивший обозначение Т-8ТМ-4 укомплектованный более совершенным БРЭО включая СУО-39П и А-737. 25 марта 1998 года машина поднялась в воздух в Улан-Удэ. Затем ее перегнали в ГЛИЦ где осенью 1998 года начались госиспытания. К началу 2000 года У-УАЗ собрал еще одну машину которая осталась на заводе. Из-за сокращения военных расходов и авиации в целом , а также потере военных к данному самолету в пользу модернизации существующих Су-25 в вариант Су-25СМ(3), испытания Су-25ТМ затянулись и прекратились к середине 2000-х годов. Найти зарубежных покупателей на этот самолет не удалось. Построенные в Улан-Удэ и принадлежащие ОКБ машины находятся на хранении в ГЛИЦ.


Разработка с 1979 года. Разработчик ОКБ Сухого. Главный конструктор В.П. Бабак.
Обозначение ОКБ Т-8М и Т-8ТМ.
Программы закрыты. Су-25Т с вооружения ВВС России снят , Су-25ТМ не принимался. 

Экипаж - 1 человек. Катапультное кресло К-36Л.
Вес: пустого пустого самолета 10670 кг, максимальная взлетная 19500 кг.
Длина самолета - 15.33 м. Размах крыла - 14.36 м. Высота - 5.2 м.
Площадь крыла - 30.10 м2.
Максимальный вес боевой нагрузки - 6000 кг.
Средняя заправка топлива 3500 л.
Топливо: различные сорта авиационного керосина (ТС-1 , РТ и др.), керосина других марок. Также бензин и дизельное топливо. Или их смеси в любых пропорциях.
Двигатели: 2 ТРД Р-195 созданный на базе Р-95Ш. Отличается увеличенной тягой и уменьшенной ИК-заметность благодаря характерному соплу. Тяга двигателя 4300 кг. Двигатель взаимозаменяем с Р-95Ш.
Скорость максимальная на большой высоте - 1000 км/ч. У земли - 950 км/ч.
Практический потолок - 11000 метров.
Перегоночная дальность с ПТБ около 2800 км.
Дальность полета у земли с подвесками - 500 км.
Боевой радиус действия со средней нагрузкой - 460 км.
Продолжительность полета до 3,5 часов.
Разбег: 550 метров (бетон).
Пробег: 450 метров с ТП (бетон).
Максимальная эксплутационная перегрузка - 6,5 G.

*Бортовое оборудование:*

КАПК И-251 "Шквал", ОЭПС "Меркурий" , различные контейнеры. Например "Ход".
РЛПК (Только для Су-25ТМ): "Копье-25" в подвесном контейнере.

----------


## Avia M

> №001  Т-8М-1  №01 (п/п 17.08.1984), первый прототип Су-25Т. Создан на опытном производстве ОКБ Сухого из недостроенного Су-25УБ планер которого был собран на базе планера серийного Су-25 производства ТАПО. Испытания в Жуковском. Переделан В Су-25ТМ в 1995-96 годах по программе Т-8ТМ-1. Самолет впервые показан с макетом РЛС "Копье-25" в августе 1995 г. на авиасалоне МАКС-1995. ОКБ Сухого. Получил №10.


Т.е., в 1993 г. выставлялся как Су-25Т (ТК)? 

http://www.airforce.ru/content/vystavki/1548-maks-1993/

----------


## AndyK

> №001 Т-8М-1 №01 (п/п 17.08.1984), первый прототип Су-25Т. Создан на опытном производстве ОКБ Сухого из недостроенного Су-25УБ планер которого был собран на базе планера серийного Су-25 производства ТАПО. Испытания в Жуковском. Переделан В Су-25ТМ в 1995-96 годах по программе Т-8ТМ-1. Самолет впервые показан с макетом РЛС "Копье-25" в августе 1995 г. на авиасалоне МАКС-1995. ОКБ Сухого. Получил №10.


Нет, это 

Су-25Т (опытный Т8М-14) серийной сборки ТАПО.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Первый опытный экземпляр *Т-8М-1*:


Второй опытный экземпляр *Т-8М-2*:


Третий опытный экземпляр *Т-8М-3*:

----------


## osipov

Тогда куда делись Т-8М-1 и Т-8М-3 ? Во что переделывались , какая их судьба. 

Тот что загорает в ЛииДБ это Т-8М14 серийной сборки ТАПО ?

----------


## AndyK

> Тогда куда делись Т-8М-1 и Т-8М-3 ? Во что переделывались , какая их судьба.


Т8М-1 в был переоборудован первый опытный Су-25ТМ (Т8ТМ-1), Т8М-3 перекрашенный и под №25 экспонировался в Дубае.  




> Тот что загорает в ЛииДБ это Т-8М14 серийной сборки ТАПО ?


Да, я же написал уже.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

*Т-8М-4* ? на МАКС-95:
 



> Т8М-3 перекрашенный и под №25 экспонировался в Дубае.


*Т-8М-3*, авиавыставка в Дубае, 1991 г.:

----------


## AndyK

> *Т-8М-4* ? на МАКС-95:



Уже в облике Т8ТМ-2

----------


## osipov

А  Т-8М14 почему забросили ? Ресурс вышел или интерес к проекту угас ?

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Т-8М-4 после доработки в Т-8ТМ-2, Минск, Мачулищи, январь 1992 г.:
 
"Последний парад" - 477768

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

*Т-8М-8* производства ТАПО.

----------


## osipov

А все переделанные в 8ТМ и построенные в Улан-Удэ Су-39 обитают в ГЛИЦ на хранении ?

----------


## _Seb_

Этот борт крайний из ТМов, хранился в Улан-Удэ.

----------


## PPV

Серийные машины Т-8М производства ТАПО:
01005 пп=26.07.1990 Коростиев
01007
01008 пп=10.11.1990 Петросянц
01010 пп=14.12.1990 Мазурин
01011 пп=08.01.1991 Коростиев
01013 пп=15.02.1991 Петросянц
01014 пп=12.04.1991 Мазурин
01015 пп=24.06.1991 Коростиев
01016 пп=19.09.1991 Петросянц
01017 пп=28.11.1991 Петросянц
01019 пп=10.12.1991 Петросянц
01020

----------


## osipov

Это все включая липецкие борта ныне ушедшие на памятники?

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Была такая табличка - серийное производство самолётов Су-25 на ТАПО в 1978-1998 гг.:


По ней на ТАПО собирали 24 серийных Су-25Т: 12 (СССР) и 12 (ТАПО - У-УАЗ).
Видимо, потом ещё были 3 Су-25УБ из задела Су-25Т:

----------


## AndyK

> Это все включая липецкие борта ныне ушедшие на памятники?


Да, - 12 шт, которые ТАПО успел передать до распада Союза

----------


## osipov

А тот что в Жуковском №10 , это машина ОКБ была ? Она участвовала в испытаниях и выставках ?

----------


## PPV

> А тот что в Жуковском №10 , это машина ОКБ была ? Она участвовала в испытаниях и выставках ?


Мосаэрошоу-92
Фарнборо-92
МАКС-93

----------


## PPV

Серийные Т-8ТМ производства Улан-Уде:
01-01 пп=15.08.1995 О.Г. Цой.  борт 20
01-02 пп=18.03.1998 О.Г. Цой.  борт 21

----------


## osipov

> А разве слева у Су-38Л не она?


Вот виден нос обычного Су-25. Был там такой.

----------


## osipov

Полигон Фаустово. Интересно, нет ли планера Т-8М-7 среди них или рядом ?

----------


## osipov

Существовал ли вообще планер Т-8М-7 ? Его отправили на ресурсные испытания в СибНИА , на статические в Фаустово или он остался в Тбилиси?
Нигде нет никакой информации по нему.

----------


## Интересующийся

Выскажу свои догадки по поводу многофункционального индикатора им-3м-14. ИТ-23 был выбран для более четкого отображения картинки от Шквала а про им-3м-14 у Бедретдинова пишется "газоразрядная панель" если набрать в гугле это то по картинке становится понятным что изображения от Шквала туда не вывести, оно будет похоже на дендевскую 8 ми битную графику. Думаю чтоб не городить 2 экрана белорусы вывели эту знакографическую информацию на ЭЛТ.

----------


## osipov

Вот двигатель Р-195 и конструкция сопла. Он двухвальный. Видимо с базовым Р-95Ш ничего взаимозаменяемого нет.

----------


## Интересующийся

> Вот двигатель Р-195 и конструкция сопла. Он двухвальный. Видимо с базовым Р-95Ш ничего взаимозаменяемого нет.


В одной книжке можно почитать про некоторые изменения внесенные в конструкцию Р-95Ш чтоб получить Р-195. И если ей верить то получается что на этом чертеже от Р-195 только сопло, не знаю почему может секретно а может лень чертить было.
А как правильно всетаки именуется двигатель просто Р-195 или Р-195-300, Р-195Ш ?

----------


## osipov

Просто Р-195. И децимальный номер после.

----------


## osipov

Ответ на счет синей десятки. Летная карьера закончилась в 1995 году и детали с машины пошли на другие штурмовики и разные исследования.
А вот по У-УАЗ как там осваивали Су-39 информация куда интересней...

----------


## osipov

Неожиданная информация о жуковской десятке.
Машина принадлежит Министерству обороны и все вопросы на счет нее к военному ведомству...
Кто бы мог подумать такое.

----------


## Интересующийся

Приветствую, таки возникло еще несколько вопросов:
Тут писалось что Су-25Т схож системами и электроникой с Су-17. В описании самолёта перечислены названия блоков допустим с цифрами 32, 54, означает ли цифра 56 в названии блока его предназначение допустим для Су-17М6 ?
Почему при наличии ИТ-23 На самолетах МиГ-27 и Су-17М4 им не добавили возможность использовать КАБ-500Кр ?
На картинке с АРЗ на дополнительном МФИ Су-25СМ3 было ТВ изображение, означает ли это появление какого нибудь из видов автосопровождения цели ?

----------


## osipov

Да, по ряду пультов и систем , в частности АРК , РВ , ДИСС , РСБН и прочее Су-25Т был идентичен Су-17М4.

----------


## osipov

Улан-Удэ.
Интересно, насколько он собран был и поднимался ли в воздух ?

----------


## _Seb_

Это 23 борт?

----------


## osipov

Судя по всему он. А что внутри него неизвестно. Тема "Полонез-М" муссировалась.

----------


## osipov

Дожил он до сегодня или нет...

----------


## osipov

Он наверное не летал с 1993-94 годов. В 1995 его уже на прикол поставили.

----------


## osipov

А в книге прочитал что в 1993 году на ГСИ была потеряна еще одна машина - Т-8М-14.
Насколько это правдиво ?

----------


## osipov

В военное ведомство отправлял запрос на счет жуковской машины. Ответа не получил что и неудивительно.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> В военное ведомство отправлял запрос на счет жуковской машины. Ответа не получил что и неудивительно.


КоАП РФ Статья 5.59. Нарушение порядка рассмотрения обращений граждан

Нарушение установленного законодательством Российской Федерации порядка рассмотрения обращений граждан, объединений граждан, в том числе юридических лиц, должностными лицами государственных органов, органов местного самоуправления, государственных и муниципальных учреждений и иных организаций, на которые возложено осуществление публично значимых функций, за исключением случаев, предусмотренных статьями 5.39, 5.63 настоящего Кодекса, -
влечет наложение административного штрафа в размере от пяти тысяч до десяти тысяч рублей.

----------


## Red307

> В военное ведомство отправлял запрос на счет жуковской машины. Ответа не получил что и неудивительно.


Если не секрет, откуда такая тяга к су-25 и модификациям?

----------


## osipov

> КоАП РФ Статья 5.59. Нарушение порядка рассмотрения обращений граждан
> 
> Нарушение установленного законодательством Российской Федерации порядка рассмотрения обращений граждан, объединений граждан, в том числе юридических лиц, должностными лицами государственных органов, органов местного самоуправления, государственных и муниципальных учреждений и иных организаций, на которые возложено осуществление публично значимых функций, за исключением случаев, предусмотренных статьями 5.39, 5.63 настоящего Кодекса, -
> влечет наложение административного штрафа в размере от пяти тысяч до десяти тысяч рублей.


Я через сайт отправлял. Там только одно форма обращения. Но не удивляюсь. По другим бытовым и служебным проблемам раньше обращался в другие органы власти. Реакция как правило такая. Но в ответ на обращение приходит автоматическое письмо с номером входящего зарегистрированного обращения.

----------


## osipov

> КоАП РФ Статья 5.59. Нарушение порядка рассмотрения обращений граждан
> 
> Нарушение установленного законодательством Российской Федерации порядка рассмотрения обращений граждан, объединений граждан, в том числе юридических лиц, должностными лицами государственных органов, органов местного самоуправления, государственных и муниципальных учреждений и иных организаций, на которые возложено осуществление публично значимых функций, за исключением случаев, предусмотренных статьями 5.39, 5.63 настоящего Кодекса, -
> влечет наложение административного штрафа в размере от пяти тысяч до десяти тысяч рублей.


Я через сайт отправлял. Там только одно форма обращения. Но не удивляюсь. По другим бытовым и служебным проблемам раньше обращался в другие органы власти. Реакция как правило такая. Но в ответ на обращение приходит автоматическое письмо с номером входящего зарегистрированного обращения.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Я через сайт отправлял. Там только одно форма обращения. Но не удивляюсь. По другим бытовым и служебным проблемам раньше обращался в другие органы власти. Реакция как правило такая. Но в ответ на обращение приходит автоматическое письмо с номером входящего зарегистрированного обращения.


У прокуратуры раньше (не знаю как сейчас) был такой прикол - обращения, отправленные через сайт в не рабочее время, просто пропадали. И на сайте это нигде не было указано.

----------


## osipov

> У прокуратуры раньше (не знаю как сейчас) был такой прикол - обращения, отправленные через сайт в не рабочее время, просто пропадали. И на сайте это нигде не было указано.


Я как раз в выходной день отправлял.

----------


## osipov

А в ГЛИЦ на стоянке мертвых машин какие сейчас Су-25Т , первые Т-8М и Су-39 остались ?
Например первый серийный Су-25Т , или Т-8М-3. 
Получается порядка 6-7 машин должно быть.
Вот где делся планер для статических испытаний производства ТАПО тоже загадка.

----------


## _Seb_

> Вот где делся планер для статических испытаний производства ТАПО тоже загадка.


Про статические испытания только будьте очень внимательными ))

----------


## osipov

Ну ничего удивительного. Был виден киль какого-то Су-25, видимо УТГ. 
А планер ТАПО вряд-ли будет покрашенным...

----------


## Интересующийся

> Ну ничего удивительного. Был виден киль какого-то Су-25, видимо УТГ. 
> А планер ТАПО вряд-ли будет покрашенным...


Присмотритесь повнимательней плиз, там нечто напоминающее Сухогруз и антенны СПО.

----------


## _Seb_

Всё верно это видео с празднования 75летия У-УАЗа в 14 году. 23 борт 
С 15:28

----------


## osipov

Так про него я знаю.
Имел ввиду этот:№25508601007 Т-8М-7 № нет , статические испытания.
Следов нет, либо Фаустово , либо СибНИА.

----------


## osipov

А какие перегрузки допустимы и были достигнуты на Су-25Т ? 
Какова его вообще маневренность и пилотажные качества по сравнению с обычным Су-25 ?
Автомат давления АД-5 и противоперегрузочный костюм насколько там актуальны.

----------


## osipov

Долгожданный ответ от МО. Дело Ельцина живет и до сих пор определяет нашу жизнь. 
Тоже касается и техника типа Ан-2 или Ми-2 что числится на балансе военного ведомства. 
Она вся считается "военной" даже если это алюминиевые планер со снятыми проводами и 
прочим.

----------


## osipov

Хотя в законе об оружии четко сказано что является оружием.
Но продажа макетов сделанных из оружия не запрещена. 
А что же тут мы имеем...

----------


## _Seb_

И тем не менее МО ведь часто распродаёт гражданским разоружённые БРДМ-2, БТР, да вот сайт интересный нашел 
https://tehclub.ru/katalog/samoletyi...viapamyatniki/

----------


## osipov

Ну видимо авиатехника и тем более "Грач" это тема не для гражданских.
А там куда липецкие машины были переданы то это военное ведомство.

----------


## _Seb_

> Ну видимо авиатехника и тем более "Грач" это тема не для гражданских.
> А там куда липецкие машины были переданы то это военное ведомство.


Да и сами военные Тэшку просто "обнесли" по полной. Где ещё могут пригодится снятые с неё неисправные части: пушка, приборное оборудование, ужасный экспонат получился, к сожалению.
https://igor113.livejournal.com/1143357.html

https://cdn-share.slickpic.com/u/Igo...MTQ%3D/web.jpg

----------


## osipov

Ну так на Су-25СМ/СМ3 многое оборудование и приборы такие как на Су-25Т. 
А Су-25УТГ тоже "военным" является ?

----------


## osipov

Если взять тот-же музей Задорожного и не только его, то подобную технику все-же как-то получают ?

----------


## Avia M

> Если взять тот-же музей Задорожного и не только его, то подобную технику все-же как-то получают ?


Даже на памятники, порой машины передаются на хранение (по бумагам). Со слов летчика-испытателя ЛИИ, не получается машину "выхлопотать" для постамента на свою родину...

----------


## osipov

> Даже на памятники, порой машины передаются на хранение (по бумагам). Со слов летчика-испытателя ЛИИ, не получается машину "выхлопотать" для постамента на свою родину...


В последнем случае через МО или ОКБ (ЛИИ) ? Ведь не все то что в Жуковском принадлежит военным.

----------


## Avia M

> В последнем случае через МО или ОКБ (ЛИИ) ? Ведь не все то что в Жуковском принадлежит военным.


Если я правильно помню, ссылался на приказ МО.

----------


## stream

> В последнем случае через МО или ОКБ (ЛИИ) ? Ведь не все то что в Жуковском принадлежит военным.


Согласитесь, что вся АТ находящаяся на территории ЛИИ, в своё время прошла приёмку представительством МО предприятия изготовителя, соответственно находясь на балансе того же ОКБ Сухого, без визы ВП МО при ОКБ Сухого(в данном случае)  движения АТ  не будет. То есть через тот же приказ МО.

----------


## osipov

> Согласитесь, что вся АТ находящаяся на территории ЛИИ, в своё время прошла приёмку представительством МО предприятия изготовителя, соответственно находясь на балансе того же ОКБ Сухого, без визы ВП МО при ОКБ Сухого(в данном случае)  движения АТ  не будет. То есть через тот же приказ МО.


А как на КнааПО разного рода добро продают официально через сайт ?
Ну те приборы , пульты и прочее что я на данном форуме выкладывал.
Оно тоже проходило военную приемку и предназначалось для выполнения оборонного заказа.
И является также компонентами вооружений и военной техники.
Так его продают на право и налево. Даже официально. При том все новое и не б/у и не списанное.

----------


## osipov

А Миниобороны вообще продолжает только удивлять.
История далекая от моей темы , но суть близкая.
https://newizv.ru/news/society/12-03...tnogo-letchika

----------


## stream

> А как на КнааПО разного рода добро продают официально через сайт ?
> Ну те приборы , пульты и прочее что я на данном форуме выкладывал.
> Оно тоже проходило военную приемку и предназначалось для выполнения оборонного заказа.
> И является также компонентами вооружений и военной техники.
> Так его продают на право и налево. Даже официально. При том все новое и не б/у и не списанное.


ПКИ - расходники, на балансе не стоят)

----------


## osipov

> ПКИ - расходники, на балансе не стоят)


Ну это все же компоненты вооружений и военной техники.
На них тоже может (и по идеи) должны распространятся специальные законы и правила.

А с тем самолетом что я спрашивал (точнее планером от него если таковой еще не порезан) история такая что он с 1995 года не летал и стоял все это время в ЛииДБ.
Хотя вполне возможно что машина еще не списана по акту.

----------


## osipov

А в сети я видел сайты где продавали МиГ-25 и другую авиатехнику выкупленную у МО.
Как там что было - загадка.

----------


## Polikarpoff

Когда-то слышал, что купить можно через конторы, занимающиеся утилизацией военной техники (имеющие соответптвующую лицензию).

----------


## osipov

> Когда-то слышал, что купить можно через конторы, занимающиеся утилизацией военной техники (имеющие соответптвующую лицензию).


Возможно если техника туда отдана на утилизацию.
А если она будет стоять еще лет 10 в ожидании акта о списании ?Как уже стоит 24 года. 
По-другому никак. Хотя принципе возможно этот процесс ускорить какими-то неофициальными путями и прочим.
Там и все возможно...

----------


## Интересующийся

Кто нибудь знает какие антенны Л-150 стояли на Су-25Т и ТМ ? Заметил что они были разными, почти у всех в хвостовой части выпуклые но у некоторых обрубленные и какая то дополнительная антенна.

 

Спереди ощущение что просто заглушки. хотя возможно нет



Могу предположить что спереди антенны точного пеленга для точного определения, наведения ракет ПРР а сзади грубого. Вопрос скорее такой, мог ли Су-25Т точно определять и индицировать на ИЛС положение цели как в одной многим знакомой игре ?

----------


## osipov

Все антенны стояли стандартные от Л-150 ранних версий. Пара в хвосте , они шарообразные. 
А спереди антенны системы Пион (АФС). Они не связаны.

----------


## AndyK

> А спереди антенны системы Пион (АФС)


Это белые пимпочки? ЕМНИП, антенны I диапазона радиолокационного ответчика. Антенных блоков АБП(Л)-003, 004 из комплекта АФС "Пион" на Су-25Т/ТМ нет.

----------


## Интересующийся

На 2:12 на заднем плане видны пара Су-39 либо 1 Су-25Т и 1 Су-39.

----------


## osipov

Если это ГЛИЦ то возможно.

----------


## osipov

Никаких данных о существовании такого планера мне найти не удалось: №25508601007 Т-8М-7 № нет , статические испытания.
По крайней мере никто его не видел и не знал о его существовании. Из тех с кем мне удалось пообщаться из испытательной бригады Т-8М.

----------


## Avia M

Машина по теме?

----------


## osipov

> Машина по теме?


Если это Крым , Чауда то я про нее знаю.

----------


## osipov

Интересней судьба того планера производства ТАПО для статиспытаний.
Был такой или не был, вот в чем вопрос.

----------


## osipov

Кое-какие коррективы внес в реестр на первой странице. Но не все еще. По мере сбора данных.
Вот в цехах У-УАЗ что осталось по этой теме интересно.
А там были заделы и не один. В разной степени готовности. Кроме того что на улице стоит.

----------


## AndyK

> Кое-какие коррективы внес в реестр на первой странице.





> У-УАЗ
> 
> №990101 №20 (п/п 15.08.1995) , Су-39 Т8-ТМ3. Предположительно на хранении в ГЛИЦ. 
> №990102 №21 (а/п 18.03.1998), Су-39 Т8-ТМ4. Предположительно на хранении в ГЛИЦ.
> №990101 №23 , засечен на задворках У-УАЗ.


Нет таких номеров. 01-01,01-02 - серийные номера, заводские - "шифрованные", имеют другой формат, нежели 99ХХХХ. Ну и очевидно, что у № 23 другой серийный номер, не 01-01 :Smile:

----------


## Avia M

> Если это Крым , Чауда то я про нее знаю.


Это радует! Но обновления в реестре не обновляются своевременно...

----------


## osipov

Где могли осесть планеры Т-8М для статических испытаний ?
Это либо Жуковский , либо Фаустово. В первом их не просматривается. 
Во втором возможно и были они. Но не сохранились. 
Хотя может и есть тут кто ближе к теме Фаустово , тот и знает что там осталось по планерам для статики.

----------


## osipov

Ведь если планер Су-34 пошел в Фаустово в начале 90-х , то почему туда же не пошел планер Т-8М производства ТАПО или планеры более ранние производства У-УАЗ ?

----------


## _Seb_

85 борт в Саратове теперь. но тоже сильно раздербанен ((. Три борта раскидали, а ещё один интересно в Липецке ?

----------


## Polikarpoff

https://russianplanes.net/id260778
Автор указывает номер 83 9150 0215 000

----------


## stream

на чехол ))

----------


## _Seb_

> 


Нашел видео той посадки. 2004год.
https://youtu.be/eJaU3z63x08?t=1195

----------


## Интересующийся

Кто в курсе под какими углами вертикально относительно самолета направлены контейнеры, Меркурий в частности ?

----------


## _Seb_

> А как на КнааПО разного рода добро продают официально через сайт ?
> Ну те приборы , пульты и прочее что я на данном форуме выкладывал.
> Оно тоже проходило военную приемку и предназначалось для выполнения оборонного заказа.
> И является также компонентами вооружений и военной техники.
> Так его продают на право и налево. Даже официально. При том все новое и не б/у и не списанное.


А индикатор СПО "Пастель" есть на КнааПО? Ведь только Су-33 их получил и то не все борта, может у них ещё есть? Редкий и интересный прибор для коллекции.

----------


## osipov

> А индикатор СПО "Пастель" есть на КнааПО? Ведь только Су-33 их получил и то не все борта, может у них ещё есть? Редкий и интересный прибор для коллекции.


Если знаете его обозначение или децимальный номер то да, проблем с поиском и возможно с покупкой не будет. 
А так что тогда искать ? Может и есть, а как называется неизвестно.

----------


## osipov

Читаю периодически объявления авиационные. Там частенько мелькают объявления о продаже/покупке демилитаризованных Су-25, Су-24МР , Су-27, МиГ-29 и планеров
этих самолетов. Покупкой интересуются разные клубы и любители. Да не только они. Иногда ВУЗы ищут себе такие пособия.
Так что ничего противозаконного тут нет.
Но вот военное ведомство мне отказало в планере жуковского Су-25Т хотя он давно сгнил наверное.
Да только вот это ведомство мне не раз в той же форме отказывало и по другим вопросам и проблемам. 
Видимо заведено так у них.

----------


## Гравилётчик

> №990101 №20 (п/п 15.08.1995) , Су-39 Т8-ТМ3.


А это нормально, что всего через четыре дня после первого полёта он уже был в Челябинске на перелёте на МАКС'95?

***

***

----------


## AndyK

> *У-УАЗ*
> №990101  №20 (п/п  15.08.1995) , Су-39 Т8-ТМ3. Предположительно на хранении в ГЛИЦ. 
> №990102  №21 (а/п 18.03.1998),  Су-39  Т8-ТМ4. Предположительно на хранении в ГЛИЦ.
> №990101  №23 , засечен на задворках У-УАЗ.


01-01, 01-02 - серийные номера. з/н номера эти с-ты имеют другого вида, не с 99....

----------


## osipov

На ТМ-4 была установлена уже цифровая система СУО-39П с БЦВМ. С нее как видно убрали пульт индикации подвесок. 
Потом и сейчас эту систему ставят на Су-25СМ/СМ3
Вот непонятно куда в Су-39 шла индикации подвесок ? Неужели на примитивный ИТ-23М , шкваловский дисплей ?

----------


## osipov

Есть информация что на У-УАЗ остались несколько заделов по Су-39 в разной степени готовности.
Кто с места может подтвердить или опровергнуть?

----------


## osipov

Примерно так:

8ТМ-5 (№0201) собран , находится на ЛИС У-УАЗ;
8ТМ-6 (№0202) находится в цехе агрегатной сборки У-УАЗ.

----------


## osipov

Почему так сильно усложнили топливную систему и топливомерную систему на Т-8М ?
Посмотрел РТЭ, они все эти вещи практически повторяют Су-25УБ. Но есть лишний бак и другой индикатор в кабине.
По сравнению с обычным Су-25 системы сильно усложнили. То что там пара расходных баков это понятно. 
Но есть лишний пульт ПКУ34-3 наземного управления топливной системой.

----------


## osipov

Буду изучать книги и писать интересное если будет время.
Но скажу что даже по топливу и системам его контроля все очень сложно.
Впрочем не только это.
Теперь догадываюсь почему самолеты забросили в Липецке и отказались от его производства в пользу модернизации.
Самолет маленький и тактическая ниша его ниже , а электронная насыщенность сопоставима с МиГ-29 и даже больше.
После Чечни интерес к нему сильно угас.

----------


## osipov

Там столько всего нагородили по топливу что даже Су-33 такого не имеет.

----------


## osipov



----------


## Живојин

Это реально? 

«Каждый месяц новый самолёт»: В Грузии заявили о восстановлении производства Су-25

https://topwar.ru/180220-kazhdyj-mes...sas-web-yp-120

----------


## Red307

Наверное имеется ввиду новый из восстановленных.
Пишут, что их там почти 60 штук. Это на 5 лет работы

----------


## lindr

> Наверное имеется ввиду новый из восстановленных.


Нет, есть и новые. Судя по заводским номерам Су-25 поставленных в Азербайджан в последние годы цифры адекватные. Задел еще советский в основном.

----------


## Red307

Если только какой-то недострой ещё остался.  Слабо представляю, как они собрались "с нуля" делать. Там же наверняка общесоюзная кооперация была. По-другому раньше не было.

----------


## osipov

> Если только какой-то недострой ещё остался.  Слабо представляю, как они собрались "с нуля" делать. Там же наверняка общесоюзная кооперация была. По-другому раньше не было.


Конечно так. Там только поставщиков оборудования многие десятки. От Ленинграда до Армении , От Киева до Казани и так далее. 
Десятки и десятки.

----------


## lindr

> Конечно так. Там только поставщиков оборудования многие десятки. От Ленинграда до Армении , От Киева до Казани и так далее. 
> Десятки и десятки.


Я оперирую фактами. Известна заполняемость завномерами, в Тбилиси она 3/4 то есть если зав номер прирос на 40 - выпущено 30 машин.
Смотрим СССР кончился на 10578.
ДРК 1999 - 10580,81.
Грузия 90-00 10582,83,86,10600,03,04,27,29,30
Азербайджан 10624,26,28,32,34,40
Это только те, выявлены, по бортовым больше.
Надо смотреть  un conventional arms register но до 40 (10640-10580=60*0.75~45 самолетов)новых собрали после СССР. В Азербайджан перед войной были большие несколько лет подряд поставки до 25-30 навскидку  машин, но повторюсь точные цифры даст реестр un по экспорту.
Они закупили б/у много штук 15, могут быть донорами.

----------


## AndyK

Оборудование то ладно, главное движки. По контракту 2008 г. Грузия поставила Азербайджану 15 новых Су-25 (из заводского задела), а дв-ли Р-195 Азербайджан покупал в РФ. Окончательную сборку и облет с-тов производили на базе АРЗ в Насосной.

----------


## lindr

В последние годы у Азербайджана замечено много новых машин, вот перечень с сайта споттеров

01 bl	Su-25		SU-25 Eskadril	Active	Jun 2018	Jun 2018
02 bl	Su-25		SU-25 Eskadril	Active	Mar 2015	Jun 2018	
03 bl	Su-25BM	25508110640	SU-25 Eskadril	Active	Mar 2018	Jun 2018
04 bl	Su-25		SU-25 Eskadril	Active	2011	2011
05 bl	Su-25		SU-25 Eskadril	Active	Jun 2013	Jun 2018
06 bl	Su-25		SU-25 Eskadril	Active	Mar 2014	Jun 2018
07 bl	Su-25		SU-25 Eskadril	Active	Jun 2013	Jun 2013
08 bl	Su-25		SU-25 Eskadril	Active	Jun 2013	Jun 2018
09 bl	Su-25		SU-25 Eskadril	Active	Jun 2013	Jun 2013
11 bl	Su-25		SU-25 Eskadril	Active	Mar 2018	Mar 2018
12 bl	Su-25		SU-25 Eskadril	Active	2014	Mar 2018
14 bl	Su-25BM	25508110634	SU-25 Eskadril	Active	Mar 2016	Jun 2018
16 bl	Su-25		SU-25 Eskadril	Active	Jun 2011	Jun 2018
17 bl	Su-25		SU-25 Eskadril	Active	Jun 2013	Jun 2018
18 bl	Su-25		SU-25 Eskadril	Active	Jun 2013	Jun 2018
19 bl	Su-25		SU-25 Eskadril	Active	Jun 2013	Jun 2018
22 bl	Su-25BM	255081106..	SU-25 Eskadril	Active	2010	2010
23 bl	Su-25		SU-25 Eskadril	Active	Jun 2018	2 Mar 2020
24 bl	Su-25BM	25508110624	SU-25 Eskadril	Active	2007	2007
25 bl	Su-25BM	255081106..	SU-25 Eskadril	Active	2007	Sep 2018
26 bl	Su-25BM	255081106..	SU-25 Eskadril	Active	Jun 2013	Sep 2018
27 bl	Su-25		SU-25 Eskadril	Active	Jun 2008	2011
28 bl	Su-25		SU-25 Eskadril	Active	2009	2009
31 bl	Su-25		SU-25 Eskadril	Active	2009	2009
32 bl	Su-25		SU-25 Eskadril	Active	Mar 2010	Feb 2019
32 bl	Su-25BM	25508110632	SU-25 Eskadril	Active	2007	2007
33 bl	Su-25		SU-25 Eskadril	Active	Jun 2018	Jun 2018
34 bl	Su-25		SU-25 Eskadril	Active	Jun 2013	Jun 2013
35 bl	Su-25		SU-25 Eskadril	Active	Jun 2011	Jun 2018
37 bl	Su-25		SU-25 Eskadril	Active	Jun 2011	Jun 2018
38 bl	Su-25		SU-25 Eskadril	Active	Jun 2018	Jun 2018
39 bl	Su-25		SU-25 Eskadril	Active		

12 ye	Su-25		SU-25 Eskadril	Active	Jun 2013	Jun 2013

----------


## AndyM

> В последние годы у Азербайджана замечено много новых машин, вот перечень с сайта споттеров
> 
> 28 bl	Su-25		SU-25 Eskadril	Active	2009	2009


28 bl = 25508110628

----------


## sovietjet

88001...



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLA6...83%A0%E1%83%9D

----------


## AndyK

Блин, ну ведь был же борт покрашен нормальными цветами по стандартной (действующей ныне для с-тов типа Су-25 схеме окраски), ну для чего понадобилось сие непотребство устраивать???
Было  Стало :Mad:

----------


## Avia M

> для чего понадобилось


Ответственные товарищи в "Патриоте" не перестают удивлять. Зная ситуацию, полагаю необходимо менять подход к содержанию экспонатов. Но нас не слышат. Увы.

----------


## AndyK

> Ответственные товарищи в "Патриоте" не перестают удивлять.


Для них главное, чтобы все было чисто и блестело, а то что на выходе получается "дичь дичайшая", никого не волнует  :Frown:  И ведь средства регулярно на эти "прихорашивания" выделяются и подозреваю немалые.

----------


## Avia M

> , И ведь средства регулярно на эти "прихорашивания" выделяются и подозреваю немалые.


Возможно. Более того, так и должно быть. По факту все прозаичнее, посему любуемся результатом...

----------


## Интересующийся

Подскажите, есть ли ограничения по времени работы или по высоте для Р-195 на режиме взлетный 4500КГ/с ?

----------


## osipov

Фото из соседней ветки. Жуковская десятка без двигателей (?) , кресла , килевого обтекателя , "Сухогруза". Этой фотографии не менее 10 лет.
Сейчас он наверное еще в более разукомплектованном виде.
Но по переданным мне сведениям числится как оружие на балансе МО и официально не списан. Гриф не снят с документации и самолета. 
Хоть последнее чисто формальная процедура.

----------


## Fencer

Су-25 – бортовой номер «06» красного цвета с белой окантовкой, заводской номер 25508109016. Корпус: верхняя часть - двухцветной зелёной камуфляжной раскраски, нижняя – небесного цвета. Белорусский авиадневник - Брестская область

----------


## Fencer

Су-25 - заводской номер 25508107075, бортовой номер «21» - цифры красные с белой окантовкой. Корпус: верхняя часть двухцветной зелёно-коричневой камуфляжной раскраски, нижняя – голубого. Состоял на вооружении 206-й штурмовой авиабазы, в экспозицию установлен в период с 2000 по 2005 год. Белорусский авиадневник - Гродненская область

----------


## Fencer

Су-25 – заводской номер 25508110061, бортовой номер «14» белого цвета. Построен на Тбилисском авиационном заводе. Принимал участие в боевых действиях в Афганистане в составе 378-го отдельного штурмового авиационного полка (в/ч 16411). В 1989 году полк был выведен на аэродром Поставы. При посадке во время ночных полетов выкатился за пределы ВПП и выломал основную стойку шасси. При этом был поврежден топливный бак в центроплане. Восстановить самолет не представлялось возможным, он был списан, долгое время находился в Кобринском ПАРМе, потом был передан в Военную академию в виде учебного пособия. 9 ноября 2017 г. Су-25 с бортовым номером «45» белого цвета перевезен из Минска в Бобруйск. Был установлен на площадку около «Бобруйск-Арены».  В июле 2019 года перевезен в экспозицию музея 83-го отдельного ордена Красной Звезды инженерно-аэродромного полка. После перекраски самолета в 2020 году был нанесен бортоовй номер «84», замененный в 2021 году на «14». Белорусский авиадневник - Могилевская область

----------


## _Seb_

Попался эфиопский 25ТК, ИМХО движки у него сняты.

----------


## osipov

> Попался эфиопский 25ТК, ИМХО движки у него сняты.
> Вложение 106622


Вид то у него как только с завода. Хоть и из одной партии с липецкими был.
Видимо хранили бережно и климат местный помог.

----------


## Fencer

> Вид то у него как только с завода. Хоть и из одной партии с липецкими был.
> Видимо хранили бережно и климат местный помог.


Так он и ныне в укрытии находится.

----------


## osipov

> Так он и ныне в укрытии находится.


А те бывшие липецкие что ушли в Патриот и Крым были ужасного вида.
Видать давно их запустили , наверное с середины 2000-х годов.
И стояли они на липецкой стоянке приходя в негодность.

----------


## Интересующийся

Да позволит Фланкер сослаться на его сообщение на другом форуме.

Интересная надпись под ИТ-23, Кто нибудь что то может рассказать об этой самой РЭБ Туранга ? Впервые узнал о ней по этому фото, в интеренетах совсем маленько про нее.

Синяя оградка в поле зрения выдает борт 21 белый.

----------


## osipov

А есть фото машины №23 на У-УАЗе в хорошем качестве?
Интересно, был был полностью собран и его облетали или не поднимался в воздух не разу?
Или его не собрали до конца.

Мне сообщали что в цехе агрегатной сборки стоял задел Т-8ТМ-6.

----------


## osipov

Это и есть №23 ? Его облетали заводские испытатели или он не разу не летал ?
Должен быть еще один - Т-8ТМ-6 если конечно его задел не был разобран или не
стал ли он прототипом Су-25УБМ ?

----------


## PPV

45 лет назад, 11 мая 1977 года в ОКБ началась защита эскизного проекта и макетная комиссия по проекту Т-8Д - серийного Су-25. Продлилась она почти 2 недели, до 24 мая...
Интересно отметить, что в этот же день, 11 мая 1977 г на ЛИиДБ в Жуковском состоялась 1-я рулёжка на первом опытном Су-27 - Т10-1...

----------


## osipov

Немного подкорректировал первую страницу и реестр.

----------

